# جديد أميرة الورد



## مسوقة26 (26 أبريل 2012)

جديد الأميرة أطبعي أجمل العبارات الرومنسيه والصور والرسومات على الورود والأزهار 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جديد أميرة الورد























آلة الطباعة على الورود





إطبعي أجمل العبارات والرسومات

وقدميها هديه لنبع الحنان .. لشريك العمر.. للأحباب .. لأطفالك 
ميزي بها حفلاتك .. أفراحك ..
وجميع مناسباتك..


الآن إبدأي بمشروعك الخاص
واطبعي على الورود 
(ورد طبيعي أو صناعي)
ممكن تقديمها مع الشوكولا ستكون هديه مميزه ورائعه لأغلى الأحباب





ومع القرآن الكريم وهذه أجمل هديه






مميزات الطابعة
* نظام التشغيل كهربائي . 
* تعمل على 220 او 110 فولت . 
* بها كاميرا عالية الدقة صوري نفسك أو اطفالك وأطبعي فوراً.. 
* لها 4 أساليب للطباعة على الزهور 
أ _ صالة العرض الموجوده بها والتي تضم 400 تصميم للصور .
ب _ يمكنك اضافة التصاميم الخاصة بك تشمل الصور والكلمات الى البرامج ثم تطبع على الزهور مباشرة .
ج_ يمكنك اتخاذ الصورة على الفور من خلال الكاميرا وبعد ذلك الطباعة على الزهور . 
د_ يمكنك تحرير كلمة وصورة وطباعتها على الزهور . 
* حامل الكتروني للزهرة والذي يقوم بتعديل نظام الطباعة . 
* نظام الطباعة سريعة وتستغرق 20ثانية للوردة الواحدة . 
* سرعة تجفيف الصورة بعد الطباعة ولا تتأثر الطباعة بالماء . 
* الوزن : 8 كيلو 
* حجم الطباعة 75% من حجم ورقة الوردة . 
* تحتوي على نظام احبار يكفي لطباعة اكثر من 400 ورده . 
* أحبارها رخيصة الثمن ومتوفره في السوق






*آراء أعتز بها*​
*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم فوازي 


السلام عليكم يا قلبي تسلمي على تعاملك الراقي والطابعة الحلوة ألي فعلا أضافت جو مرح على بناتي وعجبني جودتها ووضوحها وتوفير حبرها وأوراقها 

وربنا يفتحلك وللمسلمين خزائن السموات والأرض

*

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتاب ربي نور قلبي 


_اختي اميرة الورد
الف الف الف شكر لك
على ذوقك وحسن اخلاقك وتعاملك
فعلا انتي انسانه تستحقين كل خير
وعسى الله يبارك لك برزقك 
ويوسع لك فيه
وصلت الطابعه لله الحمد
عساك على القوه وكلمة الشكر قليله فيك من جد
اسعدني التعامل معاك_


*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم خلووودي
السلام عليكم

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم خلووودي
_*حبيت اشكرك حبيبتي اولا على الطابعة الرووووعه وعلى الهديه وثانيا على التعامل الراقي والذوق ودقة الموعد*
*الف شكر والله يوفقك ويرزقك*_


*طريقة الشراء:*​

*التحويل أو الإيداع في حسابي بمصرف الراجحي*​

*في المدينة المنورة التسليم عن طريق مندوب*
*ونشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة وخارجها عن طريق*​






الطلب على الخاص​


أو بالاتصال على الرقم
0593723497​

في حالة عدم الرد أرسلي رسالة بطلبك وسيصلك الرد خلال24 ساعة بمشيئة الله​

علماً بأني لا أسامح ولا أحلل من تتلاعب وتضيع وقتي وهي غير راغبه بالشراء فعلاً

التعامل نسائي فقط

الرجاء رفع الموضوع بدعوه حلوه

وشكراً​



​




__________________

طابعة الحلويات والشوكولاته/ورق السكر/الأحبار الغذائية
آلة الطباعة على الورد/ المكابس الحرارية 6 في 1​


----------

